# Seen today in Gillette, WY



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Was having lunch today about 1 block from the tracks and saw Citirail 1319, which is an ES44AC, on the lead of a westbound BNSF coal train. 

I didn't know what Citirail is, so had to look it up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citicorp_Railmark_Inc._(Citirail)










Well, I tried enlarging the picture on Photobucket, but it wouldn't let me do anything productive. I'm using a Mac, so the PC operations don't work here. Anyway, that's the best I could accomplish......


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This might be a bigger pic of #1319. Lots of pics of #1319. It works a lot.
I never heard of citirail. Your link provided a lot of info on them. Thanks for showing.


http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures/99738/H4242.JPG


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, I thought the pic would show. Sorry for the link.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

yup I seen those b4 On the Valley Sub


----------

